# BFTs in City Equals "The Start Of A Police State"



## Marauder (29 Nov 2008)

Brousing the local rag, I got a kick out of the first comment on a story about local troops conducting a BFT next weekend.

http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/news/story.html?id=edf4d39b-a4cb-4a27-85a8-ea3c53877f4d

This city is interesting in sooooo many ways.  :



edit - corrected link


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Nov 2008)

Please remove the "\\\" at the end of your link otherwise it won't work.



> Joe PoupardThu, Nov 27, 08 at 10:38 PM
> Isn't it funny that we're seeing more and more police and military presence in major and minor cities? We have a joint military-police training facility on the West End. This is a majorly uncomfortable relationship between military and police and marks the start of a police state you see in CHINA. I know we will see more of these "joint" facilities between cops and soldiers in different cities in the future. Watch out.



what an asshat.


----------



## Lil_T (29 Nov 2008)

Wow.  There really _are_ no bounds to human stupidity.


----------



## hugh19 (29 Nov 2008)

The link does not work for me.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Nov 2008)

This one works here


----------



## Marauder (29 Nov 2008)

Sorry about that.. thanks OM.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Nov 2008)

Marauder said:
			
		

> Brousing the local rag, I got a kick out of the first comment on a story about local troops conducting a BFT next weekend.




The internet may not make them stupid, but it sure makes it easy for them to advertise it to the world.


----------



## Conquistador (29 Nov 2008)

Some peoples children...


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Nov 2008)

Haha I got a good story told to me by my Chem teacher who is in the reserves. But they had to go to the range one night in the summer, now any one who has been to the Nanaimo Armoury and range knows how far apart they are(around 3-4 k), well they march to the range with of course CADPAT, tac-vest, rifle, helmet. Well the command staff told the RCMP this, but a shift change happens, and the shift that had been told neglected to tell the next shift, so any who they are all marching along in a row on the road and all of a sudden big black suburbans come screaming down the road along with squad cars rolling in blues and two's, and out of the SUV's come the local ERT Squad. Now it seams that someone phoned the RCMP about a group of heavily armed men roaming the streets, so of course they send ERT out. And well now they don't get to march to the range with their weapons.   
He said it was probably some left wing treehugger trying to get them in trouble.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Nov 2008)

soldiers.... on canadian streets....
with guns....


----------



## ARMY_101 (29 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Haha I got a good story told to me by my Chem teacher who is in the reserves. But they had to go to the range one night in the summer, now any one who has been to the Nanaimo Armoury and range knows how far apart they are(around 3-4 k), well they march to the range with of course CADPAT, tac-vest, rifle, helmet. Well the command staff told the RCMP this, but a shift change happens, and the shift that had been told neglected to tell the next shift, so any who they are all marching along in a row on the road and all of a sudden big black suburbans come screaming down the road along with squad cars rolling in blues and two's, and out of the SUV's come the local ERT Squad. Now it seams that someone phoned the RCMP about a group of heavily armed men roaming the streets, so of course they send ERT out. And well now they don't get to march to the range with their weapons.
> He said it was probably some left wing treehugger trying to get them in trouble.



Army vs. ERT.  There's an interesting showdown   It's still better safe than sorry to have them respond, although I thought Canadians were knowledgable enought to recognize a Canadian army uniform...


----------



## Armymedic (29 Nov 2008)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> although I thought Canadians were knowledgable enought to recognize a Canadian army uniform...



Guess you thought wrong.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Haha I got a good story told to me by my Chem teacher who is in the reserves. But they had to go to the range one night in the summer, now any one who has been to the Nanaimo Armoury and range knows how far apart they are(around 3-4 k), well they march to the range with of course CADPAT, tac-vest, rifle, helmet. Well the command staff told the RCMP this, but a shift change happens, and the shift that had been told neglected to tell the next shift, so any who they are all marching along in a row on the road and all of a sudden big black suburbans come screaming down the road along with squad cars rolling in blues and two's, and out of the SUV's come the local ERT Squad. Now it seams that someone phoned the RCMP about a group of heavily armed men roaming the streets, so of course they send ERT out. And well now they don't get to march to the range with their weapons.
> He said it was probably some left wing treehugger trying to get them in trouble.



And here come the stories....which 9 times out of 10 can never be proven for the simple fact..."they never happened"


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Nov 2008)

What next, more black helicopters buzzing around Toronto?


----------



## 241 (29 Nov 2008)

We have had people call the RCMP on us many times, and we always call the RCMP at least a week before with a follow up call the day of the training but they have still shown up.  We even had them called when we where doing basic section attacks in the football field behind the armouries (which belongs to us).  Normally take the contact info of the Sr person present and be on their way.  Although one of the Cpls/MCpls (Now a WO) from the comms sqn we share the building with was going on tour so he decided to do a 13km by himself with his rifle got picked up and taken down town.


----------



## Marauder (29 Nov 2008)

To add to the stories of "Green on Blue 'incidents'", we had a guy in our unit get chewed on by a K9 due to a series of "misunderstandings".

First the local citizenry called 911 regarding armed men "running aroud" (reality: troops conducting recce patrols), then the call gets to the local police service, who due to a change of shift didn't get the message that had been forwarded weeks in advance that said recces were going out that night, which led to said K9 unit heading to "the scene". The fun & hilarity ensued with demands to drop weapons, one troop making a dumb decision, and said K9 chewing on said dumbass. 

In short, we are indeed ready to take over control of a whole county of roughly 300,000 people with three local milita units working in conjuntion with 4 muni services, four OPP dets, and one RCMp det, and put the poor defenceless citizens under our collective jackboot. : The unmedicated  mouthbreathers are on to us.


----------



## NL_engineer (29 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> What next, more black helicopters buzzing around Toronto?



The ones there now are owned by the anti Gun Crowd.

As for reservist's getting arrested wile carring out training, a friend of mine, and a few others from his unit, was arrested during their BFT a wile back; because someone phoned the police saying there were a bunch of people with guns walking around  :  He said the police that responded laughed.


----------



## scas (29 Nov 2008)

Actually, if the K9 incident you are talking about was in Windsor.. It wasn't some dumb troop making a dumb decision.. It was me trying to correct the situation, cause I was there when the unit breifed the police deparment.


----------



## Steel Badger (30 Nov 2008)

Back in the day, returning home ( on foot) from a winter ex at a local farm i(f memory serves) B COY of the G&SF was stopped by Barrie's finest because a hysterical ( and no doubt elderly) woman had called in insisting that there were armed Germans dragging toboggans down her street. I recall standing around in the traces with my C5 until the brouhaha was sorted out.....  Learned a lot of "colourfull language" from our Patricia MCPL as well... 

A better finish than a situation a few years ago now, when a brand new Niagara copper on one of her first night shifts alone saw the gate open to Area C at the old Niagara-on-the-lake Training area. She turned all her lights off and drove in slowly, hoping to eject the (probably civvy) trespassers... 

Ran right into the ambush that has been set up by our junior leaders.  The lads, having been warned off to hit the first veh into the KZ, lit her up with the C6 and such. She hit the lights, dropped into R for Rocket and took off at a great rate of knots. We were lucky she didn't decide to fight it out.

When her Sergeant arrived sometime later, all agreed that shift briefings, however boring, ought to be payed attention to prevent embarrassing mistakes or oversights ( The Police had, of course, been briefed and had included it on their shift notes)...... but no one killed, and one set of slightly soiled tousers, constables for the use of, later we had a good laugh.


----------



## Blakey (30 Nov 2008)

Wow, C5 *and* in the traces!, you guys must have been hard core, we used to just mount them on the toboggans.


----------



## Steel Badger (30 Nov 2008)

Nema Hardcore. I was 16 at the time;  tough as a buttered muffin, and had the physique of a slingshot......   I was told that carrying the gun was for my own good. My Sect Cmd and our reg force types were big on "development"


----------



## xo31@711ret (30 Nov 2008)

Ran right into the ambush that has been set up by our junior leaders.  The lads, having been warned off to hit the first veh into the KZ, lit her up with the C6 and such. She hit the lights, dropped into R for Rocket and took off at a great rate of knots.  

LMFAO! That story just made my sunday morning ;D! Good one!


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (1 Dec 2008)

Aside from the few out there comments by a few posters, it's nice to see so many posts of Canadians who support our military.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Dec 2008)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> tough as a buttered muffin, and had the physique of a slingshot......



...and what has changed?? ;D


----------



## Drag (1 Dec 2008)

I was on an ex in Kingston in one of the parks by the lake.  We were conduction a recce at about 0200.  We got to the park and I started doing my recce.  There was a civi vehicle there that the DS thought was enemy force so I sent my driver to check out, the DS went with him... It turns out they just scared a couple making out.  Soon after another civi veh pulled in, saw us walking around with rifles and sped off... As we were leaving the park there was two KPD cruisers speeding into the park


----------



## Korporaal (2 Dec 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> And here come the stories....which 9 times out of 10 can never be proven for the simple fact..."they never happened"



It happened to 12 Services Battalian (Richmond, BC) this year.

They were doing a ruck march with tac vest, helmet, "full kit and kaboodle" (cannot remember if they had weapons with them) through Richmond when some concerned citizen reported armed men marching along the road; next thing RCMP cars turn up with weapons drawn, and this INSPITE of the RCMP being forewarned.

We (Seaforth Highlanders of Canada) were supposed to do a ruck march  a few days later but it was cancelled due to this incident.


----------



## Steel Badger (2 Dec 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...and what has changed?? ;D



LOL

nothing, i still run for the bog when the all staff sounds... that IS how you taught me do act isnt it Mr Monkhouse??  Mr. Monkhouse?? Bruce ?? Wakeup dammit the super just came on the range!


----------



## reccecrewman (2 Dec 2008)

I actually read every response to that article and it was only the first fool who had anything dumb to say..... virtually every other poster supported the troops or mae fun of the original poster.....


----------



## kratz (3 Dec 2008)

A few weeks ago, the newspaper in Charlottetown PEI had a story on the unit doing their BFT along the waterfront. Most posts online were supportive of members training to defend their home.


----------



## Daidalous (3 Dec 2008)

"Back in the day, returning home ( on foot) from a winter ex at a local farm i(f memory serves) B COY of the G&SF "


     I remember hearing that story at the Barrie Armories over a few um soda pop, yes soda pop.  after a short afternoon of parading.


----------



## John Nayduk (3 Dec 2008)

Harry's back with his comments about this story "Windsor police officers take crime fight to Kandahar".  Here's the link: http://www.windsorstar.com/Windsor+officers+making+difference/1023559/story.html
(and a nice picture, if I do say so myself)


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Dec 2008)

Yep, Harry certainly does have a negative comment for most articles in The Star, doesn't he?  :


----------



## Greymatters (4 Dec 2008)

"Organized groups of persons walking around wearing military gear" - why isnt 'local military unit' the first thought in their minds?  This is not exactly the current MO for organized crime and terrorists.


----------



## Daidalous (12 Dec 2008)

The RCMP are in no better boat.    I saw a spray painted message on a condemned school next to a armories last week  "  RCMP = foreign troops   Independence now"  I do not know how people think they are being oppressed, but it really makes you wonder what goes through some peoples brains, or if they even use them at all.


----------



## TCBF (12 Dec 2008)

Daidalous said:
			
		

> The RCMP are in no better boat.    I saw a spray painted message on a condemned school next to a armories last week  "  RCMP = foreign troops   Independence now"  I do not know how people think they are being oppressed, but it really makes you wonder what goes through some peoples brains, or if they even use them at all.



- The Armoury was probably in Western Canada.

 8)

- Fall of 1976.  Thunder Bay.  Walk from the Armoury on Park Street to McVickar's Creek.  Patrol up the creek valley and into Riverside Cemetery.  Odd feeling, a fighting patrol in a cemetery...


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (12 Dec 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> And well now they don't get to march to the range with their weapons.



Not entirely true,   thats an individual unit choice to make, and I can think of at least one unit in nanaimo that does either carry thier weapons, or hell just do it the easy way and pile into the Gun tractors and head over to the ranges.  This has happened near almost every reserve unit I've ever interacted with and heard of others,  it generally goes in circles.


----------

